# Salting damp green square bales



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have read on here about people putting salt between the layers of bales when stacking in the barn I put some hay in the barn with a NH balewagon and the bales are questionable thought about restacking with the grapples and putting some salt on them so how much salt and what kind of salt maybe get a bag of the salt that we give to cows,will the salt desolve and will it be safe for horses,if this works thinking about how to rig up some kind of spreader on the wagon that puts out some salt on each layer of bales on the second table but the salt might be bad on the machinery. www.rosshayandsprigsfarm.com


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

At this time of year, one can get away with a much higher % of moisture....the cooler temps will help compensate for higher moisture levels.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I salt all of my hay 50lb bag usually does 800 to 1000 bales .


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

I dont know were ur at but i have seen alot of guys do the salt and inturn i have rejected alot of hay. Seems not to work as well around here for some reason.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I typically use the salt on hay that is fully cured but baling day has too much humidity. Very effective at keeping hay from dusting up. Also used as a dessicant in storage. Hay that makes me nervous stays on the wagon till I'm not skittish anymore. I don't suggest baling at over 22% moisture regardless of innoculant,preservative, or other measures. Hate to see otherwise excellent hay ruined by impatience. Ask me how I know!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Farmers here loved to salt hay, helped them sleep better and helped the cattle stay interested in the crap hay that was put up too wet.

To actually preserve hay you would have to sprinkle it in like a gandy box and you'd need large quantities.

To throw it around in layers in the loft you are talking tons and tons of salt to get an effect.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

If the salt does not dissolve, you know that the hay was dry. It is safe or horses, it just makes them thirsty - ever hear of a salt lick? The kind of application that can be done after hay is baled is really just to make the hay taste better.

Rodney


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup, for us northerners that keep buckets and bags of salt laying around all the time - it does not dissolve or evaporate with humidity short of actual standing water. It's also not that great as a desiccant, 50 lb bags of salt take maybe 2 cups of rain before it just pools in the bottom and isn't absorbed.


----------



## jd-tom (Jun 15, 2010)

I usually end up doing this with with a few loads every year. Usually it works pretty good - the hay keeps pretty good and actually gets a nice "preserved" smell to it like nice haylage or fine tobacco. The trick it to stack the hay on edge (I usually stack all my hay on edge anyway) and sprinkle a little salt between the layers. It doesn't take much - a 50 pound bag will do 3-4 hundred bales.

Learned this from a retired farmer years ago who used to do this 40-50 years ago.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What does salt actually do? Absorb moisture from the bales? 
Would it help with round bales stacked on their ends? Or are RBs too thick?


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

That was one of my first jobs as a kid, salting down layers of hay as it got stacked in the barn by hand!! There are some guys around here that salt down their hay stacked outside. They claim that the cows waste alot less.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

The salt thrown around by the farmer's grandson is good for making sure that the guy stacking the hay knows exactly were every scratch he has is. It works good for making eyes water and cuss words being applied with the salt. several older farmers used to salt most everything. I'm not saying that it doesn't work, but it never made sense to me, if the salt pulls the moisture out of the bale, isn't it still inside the stack?


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Wethay said:


> I'm not saying that it doesn't work, but it never made sense to me, if the salt pulls the moisture out of the bale, isn't it still inside the stack?


Just spitballin here, as I never knew exactly the science (or lack of) applied to the idea. My neighbor also did the same thing. Dad insists also if hay is OK, but on the high side of moisture. Perhaps the salt draws the moisture and like you said, the moisture is still there. Perhaps the salty moisture keeps the lil organisms (which create the heat thru their process) from living and creating the feared heat?

73, Mark


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Just to be clear no it doesn't work. It's just to make you feel ok about too damp hay going in the barn that really shouldn't . Caramelized hay happens from too wet hay not from salt.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Salt WILL keep it from getting that dusty mold!


----------



## 10ecDirtfarmer (Dec 28, 2014)

Hay is like popcorn & peanuts, Aint worth a flip w/o salt! 

I do think cows will eat below average hay much better if it is salted.

ORNHBS , (Old ******* HillBilly Saying) The difference between Good Hay and Bad Hay is about 3 or 4 days.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Slowzuki u are very correct. Salt will absorb moister but were does it go after absorbing it? Stays there. I have rejected alot of salted hay in my short life. Will mold just the same.

This is why i run acid. Only way to handle damp hay.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Nope sorry not at 50 lbs to the ton spread on top of layers. Can won't doesn't will not.



bluefarmer said:


> Salt WILL keep it from getting that dusty mold!


----------

